
Slack client for Commodore 64 (2016) - PikelEmi
http://1amstudios.com/2016/11/27/c64-slack-client/
======
geniium
haha amazing what people do!

------
jsd1982
Seems to me the rs232 link could be much faster by bypassing the Kernal's bit-
banged implementation and going direct to the hardware serial interface on the
CIA. You'd have to rewire from the user port a bit.

------
ryanmercer
Get out of here with that Commodore 64 crap, Atari 8-bit line for life! :)

------
jwilk
HN discussion from 2016:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13062661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13062661)

------
amelius
The RPi they use for the connection is already many times more powerful than
the C64.

------
ziotom78
This is the kind of HN post I love the most. Now, if only s somebody could
port Julia to C64...

------
westmeal
Love seeing people doing crazy things with old hardware. Awesome!

~~~
NSSec2
Reminds me of my IRC days when I still had to share the family computer.
Siblings would get computer time which obviously cut into my irc time, so i
did the sane thing and wrote an irc gateway to run on the family computer
that’d use the serial port for proxy clients. Then i connected the old 8088
(by serial port) we still had and built a barebones irc client with qbasic.
All so i could be on irc while siblings were on the computer..

~~~
TomMarius
Oh well, the good old times.

------
zerr
Commodore 64 aside, I'd love to have a native (non-Electron) client for
Windows at least.

~~~
chubs
I'm working on one for the mac, which isn't quite windows of course, if anyone
cares? Looks like this so far:
[https://i.imgur.com/ATNdP6p.png](https://i.imgur.com/ATNdP6p.png)

~~~
andai
I would like to compliment you on the lovely aesthetic.

~~~
chubs
Thanks! You're too kind :)

